# AirPlay problème avec plein écran sur Tv



## @finderbest (1 Mars 2015)

Bonjour les amis, j'ai un petit problème avec AirPlay. J'utilise AirPlay avec mon MacBook Pro Retina sur mon Apple tv3 en monde étendu et recopie d'écran sauf que j'ai une bande noir au tour de 3 cm, lorsque je j'utilise mon Apple tv sans AirPlay ça fonctionne nickel, sauf pour utiliser la fonction AirPlay. J'ai fais quelques recherches sur mon ami google il y a pas grand chose sauf des questions sans réponse, ou bien des gens qui se plaignent de ce problème depuis leur passage à Mavericks, sur Lion ou Mountain Lion il y avait une option qui permettait de régler le problème. Si quelqu'un s'y connait merci de m'aider à régler ce problème.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6650716


----------



## @finderbest (3 Mars 2015)

Voici un retour de mon expérience, j'ai désactivé le surbalayage et ça a réglé mon problème.


----------



## jullien123 (24 Mai 2015)

Merci ! Moi aussi j'ai eu le meme problème et c'est beaucoup mieux maintenant !
Petite précision, cette option se trouve dans les réglages de l'appleTV et dans la section "audio et vidéo".


----------



## carriere1001 (28 Mai 2015)

Merci pour cette réponse ! Problème résolu


----------

